# Anyone else dissipointed with McCarty?



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

True he does not get much PT and is still adjusting to the team, but still...all he seems to do is jack up really bad shots whenever he touches the ball.

We basically traded Zarko for him (Zarko for 2nd round pick, then that 2nd round pick for McCarty) and that may prove to be a big mistake in the long run.

But as someone said in another thread, you can't second guess when you are on top of the league. Let's hope Walter comes around for the playoffs.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I didn't really expect much out of him. I think he's there to provide some offense (3s) off the bench. Before the trade, the PHX bench bigs (Hunter, Voskuhl, Outlaw, Shirley) had 0 offense, and I think that's why they got him.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> True he does not get much PT and is still adjusting to the team, but still...all he seems to do is jack up really bad shots whenever he touches the ball.
> 
> We basically traded Zarko for him (Zarko for 2nd round pick, then that 2nd round pick for McCarty) and that may prove to be a big mistake in the long run.
> 
> But as someone said in another thread, you can't second guess when you are on top of the league. Let's hope Walter comes around for the playoffs.


Do you want McCarty to be Steve Kerr for crying out loud? He's shooting 45% from the arc for the Suns so far... I hardly say he's jacking up really bad shots (ok so he missed 3 in a 30 point blowout to the 6ers... that sure hurt our chances at winning).


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I have no opinion at this moment. I was going to say McCarty shot a lot of 3 but his shooting % with us is about 43% which is pretty decent so I guess he was just cold whenever I watch him. 

Yes, McCarty can give us some offense and that's the only thing I can expect from him. I just didn't know he shoots 3 that much. I thought he is more of an inside-game guy, judging from the look. lol Oh well... we'll see how he performs in the playoffs.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought he would get more minutes then he has so far. But as long as he can make his 3 pointers come playoff time then he is doing his role, which is what we'll need to go deep into the post season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am not a big suns fan but I follow Q (DePaul what can I say) but I watched the game last night and McC did nothing. I thought he would have been a good fit for the Suns style of play too.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

You'd judge his worth after one game? He serves his purpose. He can hit a couple threes while they get Marion and Stoudamire some rest. He can play a bit of outside defense (long arms). He's another 6'10 guy. That's all. If you were expecting 10 points per game or something, that was your fault not McCarty's...hehe. He is shooting 43% from 3, and is 15th in the league in 3's made per 48 minutes. The Suns didn't have time or minutes to let Zarko grow, so they did the right thing and let him go.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I did not know he was shooting 4x%. I was just going from what I have seen so far...

So far I've only see him take really bad shots and hit bricks. I must have missed his better performances. 

My bad.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I dont know... I wouldnt give up on him yet.

Walter is one of those guys who might just come really handy in a close game, and where Amare or Marion are not in the game. He is like Horry but far less of a defender but a more accurate 3 pointer.... Also Horry has proven to be much more of a clutch.

But Walter can hit those 3s... Suns can also have all of the starters be a 3 point threath if Walter plays the middle. Nash, Q, JJ, Marion and Walter.

Thats a pretty impressive 3 point threath team thats actually very playable in real game.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> I dont know... I wouldnt give up on him yet.
> 
> Walter is one of those guys who might just come really handy in a close game, and where Amare or Marion are not in the game. He is like Horry but far less of a defender but a more accurate 3 pointer.... Also Horry has proven to be much more of a clutch.
> 
> ...


It is playable in a game but probably only at the end (which serves its purposes). Pretend the Suns are down by 3 going into the last 30 seconds of a game. Using that lineup (Nash, Q, JJ, Marion, and Walter) no team would be able to guard just one person. And if the Suns miss the 3 this lineup could feasibly rebound (Q and Marion are great rebounders... McCarty isn't but heck he's 6-10... ) and if they make it this lineup would still be able to match up with the other team when the opposition goes down the court to try to score to win the game. For in game purposes I wouldn't like to see this lineup so much... because a good center would probably decapitate McCarty.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

it seems like everytime i get to watch a suns game and mcCarty is in the game all he does is miss 3's. so i'd have to say so far im kinda dissapointed with his play


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess McCarty is just unfortunate that we all see him missing shots all the time. lol 

But 43% is very good. 

Like I've said, he is only a bench player and he only needs to step up every once a while to buy time for Marion/Amare to rest. I don't expect him to be outstanding but if he can hit some 3s and play some defense, then he is worth it.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

By the way... I know this is off-topic but I am more worried about Barbosa than McCarty..

Barbosa just doesn't impress me much. He acts like an undersized Shooting Guard at best. Even JJ plays Point better than him...honestly. 

I know Barbosa is young but I just can't picture him being a very good point guard.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You'd judge his worth after one game? He serves his purpose. He can hit a couple threes while they get Marion and Stoudamire some rest. He can play a bit of outside defense (long arms). He's another 6'10 guy. That's all. If you were expecting 10 points per game or something, that was your fault not McCarty's...hehe. He is shooting 43% from 3, and is 15th in the league in 3's made per 48 minutes. The Suns didn't have time or minutes to let Zarko grow, so they did the right thing and let him go.


I am judging his worth after seeing one suns game which was a rout comparing him to what he played like for Boston. He doesn't seem to be the same player. I am not saying he is playing bad but he isn't playing to the same level in my view.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I guess McCarty is just unfortunate that we all see him missing shots all the time. lol
> 
> But 43% is very good.
> 
> Like I've said, he is only a bench player and he only needs to step up every once a while to buy time for Marion/Amare to rest. I don't expect him to be outstanding but if he can hit some 3s and play some defense, then he is worth it.



i agree, hes a secondary player for the suns and is not expect to put up big numbers. Hes done a lot more off the bench than the reserves at the start of thte season and 43% is more than solid. I say give him more of a chance to prove himself before being dissapointed.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

jibikao said:


> By the way... I know this is off-topic but I am more worried about Barbosa than McCarty..
> 
> Barbosa just doesn't impress me much. He acts like an undersized Shooting Guard at best. Even JJ plays Point better than him...honestly.
> 
> I know Barbosa is young but I just can't picture him being a very good point guard.



usually don't agree with you, but i do here. mccarty is a role player people. always has been. i don't know what y'all were expecting. he shoots threes, offers adequate defense on bigs, and hustles. he's been doing exactly what he was brought in to do. all that and provide an excellent lockerroom presence, which he is known for.

barbs just doesn't look like a point to me at all. the other night, at the end of the first half of the sixers game (or was it the end of the first quarter), he dribbled down court, did not make a single move towards the basket, got himself into trouble while dribbling down the clock on the side and shuffled a pass to marion to take a horribly rushed three point shot before the buzzer sounded. it was a microcosm of just how bad leandro's playmaking skills are. i just don't see improvement in that area.


----------

